# Full disclosure



## dw1305 (12 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 
I haven't maintained any of the tanks in the lab. since the middle of March, the only thing I've done is topped the water up, but it was about 1/2 way down the tanks at that point. They don't have any fish, and a limited amount of snails etc. but were heavily planted with easy plants.

They live on a windowsill facing NW and they only really get any direct sunlight in the summer evenings. One of the tanks gets a bit more daylight and has a polystyrene backing, usually I  put a piece of polystyrene  behind the other two tanks in ~April. I didn't do this in 2020. 

Yesterday I had a look at them, and they have a lot of algae growth, mainly BBA, much of which has subsequently died, and a really thick coating  of BGA, both a _Nostoc_ type in the moss mass a the water's surface and a more traditional smear type, mainly all over the dead BBA. There are also some filamentous diatoms and what may be dead green thread algae in the backed tank.

The floating plants look pretty unhappy, and it is only the _Salvinia _that may be salvageable and some of the _Hygrophila corymbosa & Ceratopteris _has died as well. I don't know quite how hot it has been, but probably up to ~40oC , as there are large S. facing windows and the blinds have been up.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wolf6 (12 Aug 2020)

Think you can recover the tanks again eventually or will you go for complete restarts?


----------



## GHNelson (12 Aug 2020)

Hi Darrel
The nights have been really humid and hot as well so this doesn't allow any chance of the tank temperatures to drop.
My two tanks are around 27 degrees "no heaters in use " and these are in darkish areas of the home. 
I've had to float iced bottled water in the shrimp tank to cool them down!
hoggie


----------



## mort (12 Aug 2020)

My unheated tank reached 29.5c yesterday as it gets lots of directly south/west sunlight in the afternoon-evening. I really should shut the blinds but it doesn't seem to do any harm over the eight years it's been running. I do get some bga between the substrate and the glass but the rest of the tank is spotless, through no skill whatsoever from the aquarist but possibly because it has a decent sized monstera sticking out of it.

The lfs near me has closed for a few days so they can turn all unnecessary equipments and lights off to keep everything alive. They were apparently struggling to keep everything under 30c, which I sympathise massively from my time running the shop. Our local maidenhead is in a greenhouse type area of the garden centre so I bet they are really suffering but 40c is something else to deal with, so no wonder your tanks have suffered.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 





Wolf6 said:


> tanks again eventually or will you go for complete restarts?


The tank with the backing just needs a bit maintenance and a filter clean etc. 

The other two are much worse and my guess is that there won't be a lot worth saving,  other than some of the moss and the _Anubias _plants. One tank has a cat litter moler clay substrate and that is now embedded in the mass of dead BBA, moss and mulm, so I might swap that over to sand.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zeus. (12 Aug 2020)

Any pics M8 ?


----------



## jaypeecee (12 Aug 2020)

Hi @dw1305/Darrel,


dw1305 said:


> Yesterday I had a look at them, and they have a lot of algae growth, mainly BBA, much of which has subsequently died, and a really thick coating of BGA...



This may seem like a strange request but I would like to obtain some BGA/Cyano in order to do an experiment. Is there any possibility of you being able to pop a sample in the post to me? If it's in a small, sealed polythene bag (or similar) with a tiny bit of tank water, it's very likely to still be alive when I receive it. A jiffy bag might also be a good idea for the outer bag! I can PM you my address, email, etc.

JPC


----------



## dw1305 (13 Aug 2020)

Hi all,





jaypeecee said:


> I would like to obtain some BGA/Cyano in order to do an experiment.


You can, I'm away for a while now (my father has just died after a long illness) but I'll be back in work on the 24th, and I'll collect some for you then.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Aug 2020)

Sorry for your loss Darrel.


----------



## Wolf6 (13 Aug 2020)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## ian_m (13 Aug 2020)

This is my lock down cacti after returning to work after 4 months... This was over 20 years old, 50p from Ikea (including pot), bought to work as my baby daughter kept putting her hand in it. She is 21 now.


----------



## jaypeecee (13 Aug 2020)

@dw1305/Darrel,

I'm so sorry to hear of your sad news. My thoughts are with you and your family at this difficult time.

JPC


----------



## Melll (13 Aug 2020)

Sorry to hear of your loss, please accept my condolences.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Aug 2020)

Maybe when you're ready some of the folk you've sent plants to over the years could return the favour so you can replant your tanks.


----------



## Onoma1 (13 Aug 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Maybe when you're ready some of the folk you've sent plants to over the years could return the favour so you can replant your tanks.



Please accept my condolences. When you are ready to replant PM me.


----------



## hypnogogia (13 Aug 2020)

Sorry to hear that @dw1305 , my condolences.


----------



## sparkyweasel (13 Aug 2020)

dw1305 said:


> my father has just died after a long illness


Sorry to hear that Darrel. All the best.


----------



## lazybones51 (13 Aug 2020)

Tim Harrison said:


> Maybe when you're ready some of the folk you've sent plants to over the years could return the favour so you can replant your tanks.


Great idea. I'd be happy to send a selection of trimmings when you're ready.


----------



## mort (14 Aug 2020)

I'd be very happy to help with some plants as well.


----------



## Conort2 (14 Aug 2020)

I’d be happy to help too.

So sorry for your loss Darrell, my condolences.


----------



## MirandaB (15 Aug 2020)

My sincerest condolences to you and your family Darrel.
I'd be happy to help out with plants when you're ready.


----------



## Sarpijk (15 Aug 2020)

My condolences Darrel.


----------



## dw1305 (15 Aug 2020)

Hi all, 
Thanks everybody, it is still  a bit raw at the moment. Since my mum died in February (she had had dementia,), he has had  both sepsis and Covid, and been in and out of hospital. At times it had looked quite promising, but eventually his heart condition worsened and  he agreed to surgery as a final throw of the dice. He was mentally very alert, he didn't have any regrets and was fully aware that it might be the end. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Majsa (15 Aug 2020)

So sorry to hear, my condolences.


----------



## Oldguy (15 Aug 2020)

@dw1305 my  condolences at your sad loss.


----------



## jameson_uk (15 Aug 2020)

Sorry for your loss @dw1305 . I can't begin to imagine how hard it has been in three odd times.


----------



## Krzysztof 82 (Kris) (15 Aug 2020)

Hi Darrel, please accept my condolences too.


----------



## Big G (15 Sep 2020)

Not sleeping well and just read this. So sorry. My condolences and best wishes to you Darrel.

Big G


----------



## kellyboy47 (15 Sep 2020)

So sorry for your sad loss Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (15 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 
Thanks everybody, I still haven't sorted the tanks out, I'll update the thread when I do.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jan 2021)

Hi all,


dw1305 said:


> I still haven't sorted the tanks out, I'll update the thread when I do.


I'll give an interim report. I still haven't fully sorted out the BGA tank, and it still has some BGA. Eventually I removed all the dead and moribund moss and just threw some stems and floaters in and it is improving.

I'll get a photo next week.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (1 Jan 2021)

Somehow I missed this thread... My belated condolences for your loss... And all the best wishes for a happy new year with lots of luck.


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jan 2021)

Hi all, 


zozo said:


> My belated condolences for your loss... And all the best wishes for a happy new year with lots of luck.


Traditional seasonal greetings to all as well. 

Christmas has been a bit difficult, but I've generally been better over the last couple of months.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (1 Jan 2021)

I’ve only just seen this thread. Happy New Year to you Darrel and thank you very much for all your helpful comments over the past year.
Seasons greetings to everyone else as well!


----------



## Aqua360 (4 Jan 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Maybe when you're ready some of the folk you've sent plants to over the years could return the favour so you can replant your tanks.


Darrel sorry for your loss,

As above I'd be happy to help in whichever way I can also


----------

